# Crib Mattress Smells of Smoke



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

I got a toddler bed on freecycle and it came with a mattress that REEKS of cigarette smoke. I actually have a very nice mattress that has been sitiing with my crib in storage (







) through all my children. So I am going to pull that mattress out and use it with the toddler bed. I would like to pass this other mattress along, but i do not want to put any children at risk by exposing them to the smoke! I also really don't want to throw it away if it could be saved. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to clean it? Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd spray it down with a cleaner (or even just scrub it with some baking soda) and then set it outside in the sun for a day or so. I assume its one of the plastic protected type crib mattresses right?

It would be really great to put it outside on a sunny windy day.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Personally, I'd toss it. If it smells like smoke the chemicals from the smoke are in the mattress and I don't think you can get those out. I would want to know if those were in there if I were receiving a used mattress.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i'd pitch it too. i'm all for recycling and freecycling, but it sounds like that mattress has seen it's day. a used mattress in that condition isn't worth much. you could set it out with your trash a day early and see if it gets picked up. otherwise, don't worry about it going to the landfill.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Would it be harmful to use as a pet bed? I would consider asking around if anyone has a large dog they want a pet bed for and using it like that. Any other things that a small matress could be used for?


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
Would it be harmful to use as a pet bed? I would consider asking around if anyone has a large dog they want a pet bed for and using it like that. Any other things that a small matress could be used for?

That is SUCH a great idea! WE have dogs! That is really perfect. It will get used, stay out of a landfill, but not hurt any babies. Thanks!


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I wouldn't even use that for my pets. Much less my children. I would toss.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Another vote for tossing it. Dogs have lungs too!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Leave it out in your yard as a pet romping area and throw it away after a couple rains?


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
Would it be harmful to use as a pet bed? I would consider asking around if anyone has a large dog they want a pet bed for and using it like that. Any other things that a small matress could be used for?









: After a thorough cleaning of course. I have had great success with Shaklee's degreaser or even the all purpose version of Basic h2. Then air out. If it still smells after that, then ditch it.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you ever heard of mattress wrapping to prevent SIDS? It keeps all the toxins of the mattress INSIDE and prevents off-gassing. That's the perfect solution for a stinky mattress, too.

I am a cheapo and didn't want to spend $35 on the wrapping from http://www.prevent-sids.org/babesafe...ng-success.htm so I just bought some plastic sheeting (the kind you use to cover floors while painting) and wrapped the mattress up. Ours was mildewy and the smell is now gone.


----------

